# Acer Aspire 5742 Disassembly



## joesteinberg (Feb 20, 2012)

I own an Acer Aspire 5742, and I despise it. It's had an overheating problem for quite some time, and it is getting worse. I can no longer run any games without it shutting itself down, even if I hold it in mid-air to expose the vents. I would like to open it up and see if there is a buildup of dust around the fan, but apparently the bloody thing is impossible to disassemble. I'm worried that I'll break it. Does anyone have any experience with this model? What can I do?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi, welcome to TSF

check the service guide see if it helps you. http://files.webi.ru/uploadss/service_guide_acer_aspire_5742_series.pdf


----------

